# Money Pits



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

not only a huge investment and time, but the costs never end

-electric bills
-replacement bulbs every year
-salt for waterchanges
-Water bills(figure you have a 90g tank, and do 10% water change a week, thats 9gallons + 36gallons RO waste water, plus figure a couple gallons for topoff a week, thats like 55gallons a week of water, every week)
-replacement RODI filters
-replacement carbon and other filter media if you use it
-new corals/fish
the list goes on

but i guess its nice to have one and look at

ill try to post some pics of mine tommorow


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't forget the cost of rock. People outside the hobby would think your crazy if they see a pile of rock in your tank knowing that it alone cost 5$ a pound (give or take)


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah, i didnt bother listing the orginal investmest costs....only the reoccuring, never ending costs

i have a couple leather frags in my tank, toadstool frags, gsp frag, "pink" gsp frag, pulsing xenia frag, some shrooms, and a couple zoas.

some guy is going to sell me a "large" torch coral, frogspawn coral, kenya tree, and anthlenia + 10pounds live rock for $100...do you think thats a good price?

that would finish the coral for my tank, untill i decide to trade or change it up. well maybe a duncan or elegence grag later on also


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Eggs said:


> yeah, i didnt bother listing the orginal investmest costs....only the reoccuring, never ending costs
> 
> i have a couple leather frags in my tank, toadstool frags, gsp frag, "pink" gsp frag, pulsing xenia frag, some shrooms, and a couple zoas.
> 
> ...


 Thats not bad of a price, but it depends how good the rock is and whats "large:


----------

